# caramel custard



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welp~ I tried a new one today and it was good.....
I've made flan, creme caramel, brulees, custards but never caramel custard...
fliped through a 1050's Fanny Farmer and found it. heat sugar til caramel, add milk (I added 1/2 and 1/2) add to eggs, salt, vanilla.... then bake in a water bath... not sweet, really light and nice. Thought I'd pass it along....what have you found in old cookbooks that are marvelous?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sounds delicious shroomgirl. They just don't make 'em like they used to (unless you can find that recipe!)  ...are you sure you've got the year right? 1050?  

One old one we stumbled upon was in the Joy of Cooking... maybe not tremendously old but if you're new to cooking it is.

Eggs Baked in Bacon Rings

preheat oven to 375°

Sauté or broil lightly: strips of bacon

Grease bottoms of muffin pans or individual custard or soufflé dishes. Line the sides with bacon. Place in each:

• 1T chili sauce

Drop into it:
• One egg

Pour over the egg
• 1t melted butter

Sprinkle with: salt and paprike

Bake about 10 minutes or until the eggs are set.

Turn them out onto: rounds of toast or warm slices of drained pineapple

Garnishi with parsley.

Delicious!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OOOPPPPSSS well missed it by 900 years oh well. 
Reminds me of toad in the hole...toast with an egg cooked in the middle
as I remember you cut a circle out of a slice of bread, heat butter or bacon fat, slide an egg into the hole cook and turn ....
we never made it much when I was growing up but it really impressed me when we did.

I catered a party last week and the lady who washed dishes for me asked if I could make rice pudding.....mine is very rich, I fold in pastry cream and whipped cream, love orange zest adn currants rehydrated in booze. (liquor or bourbon)toasted nuts on top....but that's an old one revisited.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I love the old cook books! They have the origional base for a recipe, nothing fancy, just the structure upon which to build your signature dish. 
thanks shroom for the toad in the hole, i will make it for the kids this weekend. scored some fresh eggs!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just found out one of my farmers has duck eggs....the viscosity of the whites are supposed to be unreal...like whole wheat angel food cake viscosity. Any one worked with them before?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I had one in Chinatown when I was a kid. I remember loving it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We also called it an egg in a hole. Great childhood memory. That and Welsh rarebit.MMMMM....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The first time I ever had those was 20 years ago when my wife made them for me.

We call them "eggs in a nest"

cc


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

This is in the current Joy, but it is a very old fashioned recipe. It is like a cross between a cake and a pudding. Absolutely scrumptious, my daughter inhaled it. They say warm or cold, but I like it best warm served with whipped cream. Makes a lot. I have only made the pumpkin variation.


Persimmon or Pumpkin Pudding

4 to 6 ripe large persimmons
4 large egg
2 1/2 cups buttermilk
4 Tablespoons butter -- melted
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon salt

Preheat oven to 400F. Butter a shallow 3-quart baking dish (fits perfectly in a 13x9 inch pan).

Pit the persimmons and remove the pulp with a teaspoon. Puree the persimmon pulp in a blender or FP. If it is stringy force it through a sieve with the back of a spoon. Measure 1 1/2 cups of pulp.

Place the eggs in a large bowl and whisk until light. Whisk in the buttermilk and butter. 

In a separate bowl, whisk the dry ingredients together and add to the wet and whisk until well blended. Bake in a water bath until a tothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 35 to 45 minutes. Can be served hot or cold.

Pumpkin variation: Sub 1 1/2 cups pumpkin puree for the persimmon.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Sounds good nutcakes!

I agree with Foxgloves definition of Egg in the Hole and Toad in the Hole. My Mom always used to make those for us as a treat and I admit, it's still a favourite! Even better, I have one business traveler who loves it! and at 7am, it's a great and easy breakfast to make!! 

Toad in the Hole: when we lived in Ireland while growing up, the little girl across the street's mother used to make this for Saturday dinner's--brings back memories of sleepovers...I can't tell you how long ago it was that I last had it.


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Hello Shroomgirl: This caramel custard recipe sounds so nice. Could you post the exact ingredients for it, please? Thanks. Susan


----------

